# Too alkaline??



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just had Aspen in the hospital for a U/A and everything is normal. I talked more with the doctor because his pH concerned me a bit. Doctor says that his pH at 7.5 is normal. Really?? Isn't this too alkaline and should I do something?? 

ETA: This was done around noon.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it, 7 is neutral so 7.5 isn't very alkaline to set off alarms for disease.


----------

